# Lee or Rosco



## rgsw (Jun 13, 2004)

just out of curiosty


----------



## digitaltec (Jun 13, 2004)

That are both good gel companies... I go with Lee gels more in concert applications then Rosco. I love using Rosco in the theater.


----------



## PATech (Jun 13, 2004)

At my high school's theater we only have Rosco gels. I don't really know why that is, but it is.


----------



## bdesmond (Jun 13, 2004)

Which is better? Coke or Pepsi? They're both excellent manufacturers, and they both work fine. Lee sometimes has a better color, sometimes Rosco does, and other days GAM does. I use whichever one looks right...


----------



## avkid (Jun 15, 2004)

rosco ,we buy through a stage supply company so i have no idea about service


----------



## bdesmond (Jun 15, 2004)

avkid said:


> rosco ,we buy through a stage supply company so i have no idea about service



I don't believe you can buy direct unless you're a distributor...


----------



## Radman (Jun 16, 2004)

The only problem with rosco is that they won't send me a free gel swatch!!!!


----------



## digitaltec (Jun 16, 2004)

Radman, PM me with your address. I'll send you a ROSCO gel book or I can give you a site where you can get lots of swatch books


----------



## bdesmond (Jun 16, 2004)

Radman said:


> The only problem with rosco is that they won't send me a free gel swatch!!!!



Really?? I've got a collection of them from all the major dealers, just called and asked for a couple.


----------



## rgsw (Jun 17, 2004)

i had no problems in obtaining a swatch book direct from rosco. asked by e-mail one day came the next day! great service


----------



## ricc0luke (Jun 19, 2004)

Frankly.... I like GAM

Their gels are the best (next to ROSCO) in my opinion and they aren't nearly as expensive as ROSCO.

So... If I am buying a gels that I know I will use in just about every show... I will spend the extra dollar and go with ROSCO, but if it a gel that I will only use for one show, then I will just go with GAM. Plus, GAM lets you order directly from them... so you don't have to go through a distrubiter...


----------



## zac850 (Jun 21, 2004)

I like GAM because I like how the swatch book is laid out. GAM's numbering system acutely makes sense, unlike LEE or ROSCO, whos numbering system has very little sense. 

Gels are fairly cheep, so price isn't an issue, and there gels seem to be good and don't burn out horribly fast, so I am very happy with GAM.

However, it is a coke vs. pepsi type of question. There both good, it just depends whos colors you like better.


----------



## producer (Sep 1, 2004)

I have always loved the feel of Lees and the amount of time they last for us. 
My thing is quality before price.


----------



## avkid (Sep 1, 2004)

the rosco website will send you almost anything except products (duh) for free,you have to put in all your vital information for everything though!


----------



## Traylen (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm quite fond of Rosco.


----------



## JP12687 (Sep 2, 2004)

Rosco has a warehouse (it might also be their coprerate HQ not sure) here in my town. I take some middle school tech kids on tours through their sometimes and they show us all the products and stuff. They also help us out alot with "give aways" and when they dont give it away i can call and order through any company and pick it up at the rosco loading dock.


----------



## jorno67 (Sep 2, 2004)

If you like Rosco you should try Apollo. The colors match, it's cheaper, and you can order sheets pre-cut.
http://internetapollo.com/products/prodDetail.aspx?apID=8&p_class=Filters


----------



## JasonH (Sep 2, 2004)

Well, christie lite sells me lee and rosco for the same price.
I use either one.


----------

